# Can anyone read this GM trans code ?



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

View attachment 139319


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

68-70 Muncie main case 3925660









How to Identify a Muncie Four Speed


Q: Hello, my name is Zack. My dad and I are in the process of restoring a 1964 Corvette. My hope is that we can get the car running and driving for my senior pr




www.superchevy.com


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Its a 7 bolt with the shift levers on the outside
Thanks!


----------

